# Am i making the right choice????



## JASONXxX (Dec 21, 2009)

okay i been searching for a while now for my first home theater system and this is what i picked out please tell me what u think is it a good price?? am i buying good equipment??

Denon AVR-890
JAMO S606 HCS3 speaker system
JAMO SW300 sub

all for $1970 is that a good deal??? i checked it out and really love the sounds of it all together so plz tell me what u think. any body tried the jamo spakers??? how about the denon reciver?? i could find much reviews or comments on this equipment so just wanted sum input ppls opnions


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think this setup would be even better.
Here is one proposal:
AVR: TX-SR706:http://www.accessories4less.com/make...r-Black/1.html
419 Dollars/MSRP $899
Front Speakers: PSB Image T55:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
549 Dollars/MSRP $899
Center Channel: PSB Image C60:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
269 Dollars/MSRP $449
Surround Channel: PSB Image B15:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
229 Dollars/MSRP $379
Subwoofer: SVS PB-10 NSD:http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-isd.cfm
449 Dollars/MSRP $499
Total before shipping: $1915
M.S.R.P of Products: $3,225

Note: All of the PSB's are B-Stocks. However, these are cosmetic blemishes which are about impossible to discern. PSB Image Series are truly excellent speakers and you will have a choice of finishes as well. The SVS Subwoofer is fantastic and is comparable to 1,000 Dollar subwoofers at retail outlets.

I realize this is a little more than your initial budget, but this really would be an amazing system that would give you years of joy. I cannot understate how good PSB Speakers are. Very comparable to Paradigm Speakers and both made in Canada. The awesome thing is all of the speakers share the same high quality tweeter which makes HT and Music sound phenomenal. Also, the Center Channel shares the same size drivers as the Front Towers. They are the same drivers moreover.
Here is a review of the Image T45 which is one model below the T55's I specced in my proposal: http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The only thing I would change in Jungle Jack's recommendations is the PSB Image B25s instead of the B15s (+$70). Then you would have driver matches for all speakers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Get an SVS sub instead.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

An SVS subwoofer is in the proposal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant say that I a a big fan of Jamo so the above recommendations for SVS and PSB's is a far better choice and will be something you will be happy with for many years.


----------



## JASONXxX (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks guys so much for all ur input. is the onkyo 706 alot better then the denon avr-890?? 
so jamo is really no good??? the psb speakers look nice thats all i can really say and i will look into them but i dont really like the website those links send me to idk if i trust to order thru them. maybe i can find a local dealer and even get a demo =]]] i heard alot of good things about the svs subs so i think i might just got with that one


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Denon receivers are good. I'd pick the receiver that has the features you want.


----------

